# Is using an alt to get around a ban and questioning a mod call still a permaban offense?



## diaglo (Jun 27, 2014)

Is using an alt to get around a ban and questioning a mod call still a permaban offense?

i know i ain't been here a lot over the last 8 years so i am just curious. i reported it. but still it shocked me to see.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 27, 2014)

It is a permaban offense.

But, in the case you reported, the poster  is commenting on the ban, but not questioning it - gauche, but not a huge deal.  Moreover, the account is some 6 years old, and has a hundreds of posts.  If it was created to get around a ban... that's some long-term planning!


----------



## diaglo (Jun 27, 2014)

Umbran said:


> It is a permaban offense.
> 
> But, in the case you reported, the poster  is commenting on the ban, but not questioning it - gauche, but not a huge deal.  Moreover, the account is some 6 years old, and has a hundreds of posts.  If it was created to get around a ban... that's some long-term planning!




i have alts. so was thinking the user was just one of his alts.


----------



## DaveyJones (Jun 28, 2014)

diaglo said:


> i have alts. so was thinking the user was just one of his alts.



you are my alt.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2014)

DaveyJones said:


> you are my alt.




I am not my alt.

thotd


----------



## Umbran (Jun 28, 2014)

Who is John's Alt?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 28, 2014)

Who is Table's alt?

Lot's wife.


----------

